# Beveragefactory.com cheap co2 tank.



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.beveragefactory.com

I came across beverage factory. I'm picking up a 5 pound co2 tank for $66.00 (shipping included)

Anyone know of a cheaper place? I'm always a cheapo :^):fish2:

-Gordon Richards


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordon,

How about $64.99 ($59.00 + $5.00 shipping) including shipping here!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Heck yes sir!

Seattle, save me more money. Cheapest regulator setup gogogo!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Or here, few cents cheaper


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Khanzer I'm always about saving a few bucks. :^)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, my post removed by seattle....Well, Gordon, if you did see my post, sorry for calling you a cheapo; I honestly didn't mean it, man. I'm sorry if I really hurt you; I would never do anything like that in real life; it was just a little joke, and I hope you didn't take it seriously. Peace, hope you can find that right co2 tank that is inexpensive.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol who knows. Don't worry I didn't flag anything.
I think there should be a "best deals" category somewhere on the site. Helps people find the cheapest deals for things.

-Gordon


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Gordonrichards said:


> ... I think there should be a "best deals" category somewhere on the site. Helps people find the cheapest deals for things.
> 
> -Gordon


I think that is a good idea. Some people just don't have the time to shop for deals. It could really benefit everyone.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

What did you end of finding for the best deal? I was doing the same search a few months ago and found that my local AirGas has the best price. I got a full 5 lb tank for $75 I think it was. It seemed that most of the recommendations here were for empties, so just keep in mind that you'll need to have it filled.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I found a 5 pounder filled for 78.00 
Going to be picking it up from the shop next week after I get paid.
Then getting the regulator.

Moths will fly out of my wallet for two weeks.lol

After I purchase the regulator I'm going HO lighting in my 33 and I'll be planting it correctly this time around.

I think $300.00 for the total upgrade I think... not 100% sure though.


----------

